# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  4 tuần "rung rinh"

## annguyenvm

*4 tuần "rung rinh"* 
Tính tôi không dễ thích một ai đó. Tôi đã từng mất niềm tin vào con trai và bây giờ tôi chẳng thấy tên nào thực sự thú vị. 
Tôi yêu bạn bè, yêu cuộc sống độc thân của mình, cho đến một ngày… 
<div style="text-align: center"> ​</div> Trong một đợt trại hè, tôi bắt gặp một tên con trai lạnh lùng, chững chạc, ít nói, đẹp trai, và cư xử thú vị vô cùng… Tim tôi thổn thức khi nhìn anh ấy ngồi một mình suy tư, tôi bối rối khi bắt gặp anh nhếch môi cười. Tôi biết, mình cũng không còn quá nhỏ để bị hấp dẫn bởi những điều tầm thường. Nhưng quả thật, tôi không thể không nghĩ về anh. Bởi anh hội tụ đủ mọi tiêu chuẩn về một chàng trai mà tôi mơ ước… Sự điềm đạm, lịch lãm và thói quen bình tĩnh của anh khiến tôi cảm thấy vô cùng tin cậy. Sau vài ngày, tôi quyết định chủ động cầm cưa… 
Bằng những điều đơn giản, lúng túng và vụng về, cuối cùng tôi cũng tiếp cận được với anh ấy, trò chuyện xã giao, nói những điều đơn giản và cố kiềm chế cảm xúc. Nhưng mọi thứ không đơn giản như tôi từng nghĩ. Nhiều đứa con gái khác cũng thích anh. Điều đó càng làm bọn con gái chúng tôi đua nhau để chinh phục anh bằng nhiều cách, cốt để gây ấn tượng nơi anh. Riêng tôi, nhờ sự hậu thuẫn từ bạn bè và thế mạnh riêng, tôi có ưu thế hơn những cô nàng khác. Có thể tôi không đẹp, không xinh, không tài giỏi, nhưng tôi tự tin, tự nhiên, và luôn mỉm cười… 
Sau hơn 1 tuần, anh là người chủ động trò chuyện với tôi, tặng cho tôi một món quà nhỏ và chở tôi đi một quãng đường ngắn ra trạm xe buýt để về nhà… Đợt trại hè kéo dài khá lâu, nhưng cũng nhờ vậy mà tôi dễ dàng áp dụng “tuyệt chiêu” để theo đuổi anh ấy, mặc cho “hội bà tám” xa tôi dần, mặc cho những đứa con gái khác thầm thì sau lưng, tôi kiêu hãnh vì được anh cho cơ hội, và cũng hạnh phúc khi sống thật với chính mình… 
2 tuần. Mọi thứ bắt đầu diễn biến phức tạp. Hình như có vài cô bạn cũng đang “cưa cẩm ngầm” mà tôi không biết. Anh chở tôi ra trạm xe buýt, sau đó vòng về và….chở tiếp một cô nàng nào nữa vì cô ấy nhờ… Tôi bắt đầu nghi hoặc, hoang mang và suy nghĩ về khoảng thời gian vừa qua. Mọi thứ diễn biến quá nhanh, khiến tôi choáng ngợp, khó hiểu, tim đập nhanh và hơi thở mạnh. Tôi và anh vẫn như hai người bạn, ngồi luôn cách nhau nửa mét, nói chuyện thì đứng đối diện và hơi cách xa… Tất cả những gì tôi biết về anh là quê quán, trường học, tuổi tác, một vài sở thích, và một số điện thoại khó nhớ vô cùng… Người như anh có quá nhiều vệ tinh theo đuổi, anh lại hơn tôi tận 4 tuổi nên đã khá hiểu về chuyện đời, có thể tôi chỉ là một con nai, chỉ là một trò đùa vui, có thể lắm chứ! 
Cho đến tuần thứ 4… Tôi tình cờ nghe anh nói với 1 chàng trai, loáng thoáng: “Quen con gái hơn tuổi mình, thì mình được lợi vì nó quan tâm, chăm sóc mình, nhưng mình sẽ có cảm giác nó như…mẹ. Còn quen con gái nhỏ hơn nhiều tuổi thì ngon, nhưng có điều tụi nó hơi ngu”. Tôi suýt ngã quỵ xuống, nhưng rồi tôi dựa vào tường, nhắm mắt, đánh một tiếng thở dài… 
Thì ra, chính vì anh hơn tôi nhiều tuổi nên mọi đường đi nước bước của tôi, anh đều hiểu và xử lý như một tên “thợ săn” thứ thiệt… Những đứa con gái khác theo đuổi anh, anh đều đáp lại những tình cảm mà bọn nó dành cho, một cách lạnh lùng, và điều đó, khiến chúng tôi, rung động dồn dập… 
Để rồi khi tôi ngày một phát hiện ra những điều xấu về anh, thì tôi lại càng có ác cảm, từ việc anh lạnh lùng nhưng nói rất nhiều khi bàn tán cùng con trai, cho đến việc anh vứt rác bừa bãi và những quan điểm của anh về tình yêu mà tôi tình cờ nghe lén… Tất cả những điều đó như đập tan sự hoang tưởng của tôi bấy lâu… Và rồi tôi hiểu được rằng, tôi rung động cũng bởi vì hình tượng do anh vẽ ra, để rồi đến khi biết được đôi chút về anh, thì cảm giác trong tôi tan biến… 
Thành thật mà nói, sau 4 tuần, tôi có nghĩ về anh đôi lần, nghĩ về những buổi chiều anh đi dạo cùng tôi trên những con đường lộng gió, nghĩ về sự ít nói của anh, vẻ mặt điềm tĩnh của anh, sự tử tế của anh, ít ai ngờ rằng anh lại tệ đến như vậy… Tôi còn được biết, anh đã có người yêu từ lâu, anh công khai điều này với cả những đứa con gái đang chủ động với anh nữa… 
Với tôi, 4 tuần trôi qua không khiến tôi cảm thấy đau đớn, cũng không lấy đi của tôi nước mắt. Nó chỉ cho tôi một bài học kinh nghiệm đầu đời, khi bị hấp dẫn bởi một anh chàng đứng đắn. Tôi chỉ thấy buồn đôi chút khi nhớ về việc anh đưa một viên kẹo nhỏ xíu cho tôi, rồi so sánh với việc anh chở một cô nàng nào đó (không phải người yêu của anh) đi về… 
Tôi chợt hiểu, những tên con trai quá lung linh, quá hấp dẫn, là mục tiêu của nhiều cô nàng, thì thường có một vài bí mật nào đó khó nói, mà khi bạn biết, thì cũng là lúc bạn nhận ra, sự rung động của bạn tan biến đi... 

Các chuyên mục khác!!!

bóng đá dap an de thi toan khoi a nam 2011
 điểm chuẩn
điểm chuẩn các trường đại học năm 2011
lam dep 
làm đẹp 
the thao

----------

